# Shoplifters!



## MissSix (Jul 8, 2014)

I had seen a few posts on tumblr from people who are freaking proud of their shoplifting. They boast, post pics on their blogs of things they have stolen, and act like what they are doing is so cool.

I work in retail and we encounter these problems all the time. 

These kids act they they are sticking it to the man when they steal. They don't seem to understand that these companies makes millions everyday, stealing $100 worth of stuff isn't making the CEOs lose any sleep. It just hurts us on the bottom. $100 goes missing and we're the ones that get punished. Stricter regulations, loss of raises, more inspections, all because we're the ones short $100 worth of stuff. Yeah, you brats really stuck it to "the man", you stuck it to "the working man"! Thanks a lot you petulant little schlitzohren!!!

It just infuriates me that they act like what they are doing isn't wrong. Like stealing is so cool and makes them heroes!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I think the good news here is that if they're stupid enough to post pictures and boast about it, they'll eventually get caught and have to pay the price for it....at least I hope.


----------



## MissSix (Jul 8, 2014)

Unfortunately, when you don't know where they live, or what their real name is, it's like looking for a needle in a haystack for the cops. But yeah, hopefully some of them do get caught. The more vindictive side of me hopes that someone steals everything they own.


----------



## Amph (Apr 14, 2015)

Actually its very easy to locate someone as the site will have their ip address logged and you can find their location from that. I think its more that no one reports them so they get away with it. Here in the uk people are getting done for trolling on twitter all the time. Its only hard to find them if they use methods which hide or change their ip which most dumb shoplifters wouldn't know how to do.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

_*That really isnt right. Its the kind of days i read this and think why are people in the world not in jail or just failing life yet. Its not cool bro not cool.*_


----------

